# Why do i keep falling over?



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Weirdly i keep going over  when im in the shops 3 times in 2 month it jsut happended 30 minutes ago , and i've not even touched a drop lol, im always ok after it but before it i just get really light on my feet if you get me , people in the town i live will think i got a problem before long, things i can rule out im not pregnant for starters and im not suffering headaches or anything before hand it just comes i go down feel like a plonker go bright red and then get up again , should i be overly concerned?


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Weirdly i keep going over when im in the shops 3 times in 2 month it jsut happended 30 minutes ago , and i've not even touched a drop lol, im always ok after it but before it i just get really light on my feet if you get me , people in the town i live will think i got a problem before long, things i can rule out im not pregnant for starters and im not suffering headaches or anything before hand it just comes i go down feel like a plonker go bright red and then get up again , should i be overly concerned?


 

You. Doctor. Monday.  Don't argue !


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> You. Doctor. Monday.  Don't argue !



 well said holborn ditto x


----------



## katie (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely not something that happens to me, so def go to the docs!


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Im there Monday anyway seeing dsn holborn, if i add much more to my list think ill take up residence there, i just put it down to my new diet guys.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Im there Monday anyway seeing dsn holborn, if i add much more to my list think ill take up residence there, i just put it down to my new diet guys.


 

*I SAID DON'T ARGUE !*

You sound just like my o/h.


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, tell the DSN on Monday.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff - please mention it to the doctors.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

I think its just a fuss but i will take advice from you lot x


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 20, 2010)

TELL THE DSN, tell the doctor, phone NHS Direct. It is probably an ear infection, but you should get something done about it. I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Weirdly i keep going over  when im in the shops 3 times in 2 month it jsut happended 30 minutes ago , and i've not even touched a drop lol, im always ok after it but before it i just get really light on my feet if you get me , people in the town i live will think i got a problem before long, things i can rule out im not pregnant for starters and im not suffering headaches or anything before hand it just comes i go down feel like a plonker go bright red and then get up again , should i be overly concerned?



That sounds exactly like what's happening to me, I have little warning, I feel like I'm going to float away and I know I'm going over but I can't seem to stop myself. No headaches here either, definitely not expecting and it doesn't last long, I can usually get up again right away. The doc is referring me to the ENT specialist as she thinks it could be linked to the tinnitus I'm having such trouble with. You really must mention this the next time you see the doctor. Are you having dizzy spells too?


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> That sounds exactly like what's happening to me, I have little warning, I feel like I'm going to float away and I know I'm going over but I can't seem to stop myself. No headaches here either, definitely not expecting and it doesn't last long, I can usually get up again right away. The doc is referring me to the ENT specialist as she thinks it could be linked to the tinnitus I'm having such trouble with. You really must mention this the next time you see the doctor. Are you having dizzy spells too?



Dizzy spells as such yes i have to stop and hold  whatever is near me and stop watever im doing until it is over, they last less then 20 seconds. i dont even know what tinnitus is sorry for the ignorance hun .


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Dizzy spells as such yes i have to stop and hold  whatever is near me and stop watever im doing until it is over, they last less then 20 seconds. i dont even know what tinnitus is sorry for the ignorance hun .



Do you get palpitations at all? When I was recovering from my broken leg (several months after, when I was back alking again) I had the sensation that my heart was missing a beat or two and I would go very light headed and have to hold onto something. The doctor put it down to exhaustion due to lack of sleep and I did stop getting it a few months later.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Do you get palpitations at all? When I was recovering from my broken leg (several months after, when I was back alking again) I had the sensation that my heart was missing a beat or two and I would go very light headed and have to hold onto something. The doctor put it down to exhaustion due to lack of sleep and I did stop getting it a few months later.



I dont get palputations no, i cant be exhausted surely and i do have bad sleeping pattern not lack of it but timings of going to bed.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Dizzy spells as such yes i have to stop and hold  whatever is near me and stop watever im doing until it is over, they last less then 20 seconds. i dont even know what tinnitus is sorry for the ignorance hun .



That's exactly what happens to me when I get dizzy.

Tinnitus is a noise, heard in one or both ears, most often a kind of high pitched whistle or hissing. It can be transient or, like mine permanent.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> That's exactly what happens to me when I get dizzy.
> 
> Tinnitus is a noise, heard in one or both ears, most often a kind of high pitched whistle or hissing. It can be transient or, like mine permanent.



Thanks Alison .


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> ........Tinnitus is a noise, heard in one or both ears, most often a kind of high pitched whistle or hissing. It can be transient or, like mine permanent.......


I suffer from tinnitus too quite badly. I always assume that the problem is due to 40 years of working in the steel industry and being involved with the noisy processing of cold steel. However, apart from the whistling in the ears - which I have largely learnt to ignore or shove to the back of my mind because if I didn't it would drive me crackers - it doesn't seem to cause me any side effects whatsoever. Certainly, I've never attributed anything such as dizziness to my tinnitus problem.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you believe it did about 45 mins of cleaning sat and ate my lunch got up and bloody went again, dont worry if i didnt giver a jot yesterday i certainly do now ,


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff,

Tell your doctor about this. ASAP. *Please.*


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes Wally, that kind of industrial environment can cause damage to the ears resulting in Tinnitus and possibly hearing loss. It can also be hereditary. Mine is so loud at times it wakes me up, which is extremely annoying as I have a hard time getting to sleep in the first place.

There is a possible treatment which involves finding the frequency of your tinnitus and teaching the ear to tune it out (I think). I hope the ENT bod will try it and that  it works because the racket is driving me round the bend.


----------



## am64 (Feb 21, 2010)

could be like me steff with veritgo  or middle ear infection mention it tommorrow !!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Can you believe it did about 45 mins of cleaning sat and ate my lunch got up and bloody went again, dont worry if i didnt giver a jot yesterday i certainly do now ,



I wonder if it's blood-pressure related? Some people have a big drop in BP when they get up, which makes them feel light-headed and dizzy. Hope you find out what it is Steff, and that it's something easy to solve.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have high (or low) blood pressure at all? I'm told that could be a cause. And yes, you should see the doctor ASAP.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

my bp was spot on she said last week.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> my bp was spot on she said last week.



I only ask because mine's always low and it's been suggested that could be the reason. Another possibility is medications, what are you on?


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I only ask because mine's always low and it's been suggested that could be the reason. Another possibility is medications, what are you on?



metformin and glitlazine just 9 days in with that one though.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, unless it's the metformin I'm stumped, that's the only medication we're both on. I've been wondering if it could be the Simvastatin.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Well, unless it's the metformin I'm stumped, that's the only medication we're both on. I've been wondering if it could be the Simvastatin.



Ill sort it all out tomorrow ali and let you know what she comes up with x


----------



## Peter C (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ill sort it all out tomorrow ali and let you know what she comes up with x



Good luck tomorrow Steph,
Check out the Syncope page here ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasovagal_episode

You might need an ECG to rule out cardio causes but surely you are too young foir that.
Like Northerner said it might be Orthostatic Hypotension - sudden drops in bp when standing up or exertion related.
Do you walk to shops when you have these episodes ?


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Good luck tomorrow Steph,
> Check out the Syncope page here ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasovagal_episode
> 
> ...



3 times out the 4 it has happened when i have been IN the shops, this afternoon i was indoors eating my lunch.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 21, 2010)

Postural hypotension is not unusual in diabetics, even if you're normally hypertensive.  I feel faint on standing up sometimes (low BP) even though my BP is usually quite high.  It's something your doc can test you for though and it's definitely something that should be mentioned to them.


----------

